# GYEON Q2M Wet Coat Standalone LSP?



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm fairly late to discovering GYEON Wet Coat, but it seems very similar to Autoglym's Autogloss Rinse in terms of application, finish and beading.

I know Autogloss Rinse doesn't actually provide any protection - the beading is just superficial - but I understand GYEON Wet Coat does leave protection behind.

So, essentially is there really any need to apply a traditional wax or sealant when using Wet Coat?? My thinking is if you just keep topping up Wet Coat every so often your paint work will always be protected?


----------



## Ultra (Feb 25, 2006)

Essentially no even more so during the winter, wetcoat or carpro hydro2 is all that is needed.


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Had wetcoat on for 7 weeks 4 washes and 3 thick frosts and still going strong. So have no reason to believe it won't see me through winter (although not difficult to top up if needed)


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

PaulinLincs said:


> Had wetcoat on for 7 weeks 4 washes and 3 thick frosts and still going strong. So have no reason to believe it won't see me through winter (although not difficult to top up if needed)


Wow! I'm genuinely considering going this route as my only LSP from now on. If such chemistry exists, why continue to wax the 'old school' way?! :car:


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I've just received a bottle, is it normal for it to have bits floating around inside??


----------



## bigmac3161 (Jul 24, 2013)

^^^nope


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

max1805 said:


> Wow! I'm genuinely considering going this route as my only LSP from now on. If such chemistry exists, why continue to wax the 'old school' way?! :car:


Wetcoat is brilliant do not repeat do not use too much or leave it to dry. Trust me its a pig to get off.
As for waxing. I miss it. The look of wetcoat is very close to a good wax but not 100% 
Come spring I will be back to waxing.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

I got some a few days ago and used it for the first time yesterday over C2V3. Water beads like crazy and it leaves a great shine on silver. Can't believe it's so simple to use:thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> I've just received a bottle, is it normal for it to have bits floating around inside??


If they are white bits I would say it is an old bottle because it happened to mine after about nine months. It has a limited life span. I mentioned this on another thread recently to warn about over stocking it.
Even then, if there are no bits for something like this product stored much beyond a year I would have concerns as to it's use, is it still as good? It might still bead but....


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Thanks for your help, 

Here's a few pictures... 


Should I send it back??

After a good chat with the seller (very popular shop here) I'm happy with the outcome, but I've also been reassured that there wouldn't be any issues with the bottle I have.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

I've never had a bottle of wet coat yet with any bits in it

Send it back as it looks wrong


----------



## lawrenceSA (Jul 17, 2012)

Looks like it may have some moisture in it


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

If youre looking for some real protection id use something more like cancoat,its easy to apply as any qd.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Sicskate said:


> Thanks for your help,
> 
> Here's a few pictures...
> 
> ...


Yes that is it, must be something in the mix that reacts over time. Send it back for sure, fortunate you asked. 

This would certainly make me think about how much to buy in one go and the other factor is how long has it been on the shelf prior to the buyer receiving it?


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

PaulinLincs said:


> Wetcoat is brilliant do not repeat do not use too much or leave it to dry. Trust me its a pig to get off.
> As for waxing. I miss it. The look of wetcoat is very close to a good wax but not 100%
> Come spring I will be back to waxing.


Ok got it! So spray Wet Coat on a wet surface and pretty much immediately rinse off with a pressure washer? I want to make sure I get it right as I've read a few posts from people who have had issues with it marking the paint and then having to re-polish.

For Winter this seems perfect. I'll see how I get on with it and decide whether I use it as standalone or not  I like the idea that I wouldn't' have to keep applying a wheel sealant too.


----------



## FallenAngel (Oct 24, 2015)

max1805 said:


> Ok got it! So spray Wet Coat on a wet surface and pretty much immediately rinse off with a pressure washer? I want to make sure I get it right as I've read a few posts from people who have had issues with it marking the paint and then having to re-polish.
> 
> For Winter this seems perfect. I'll see how I get on with it and decide whether I use it as standalone or not  I like the idea that I wouldn't' have to keep applying a wheel sealant too.


I use it as a standalone wheel sealent for my winter wheels, because I really dont care about them and they get trashed from all the rocks on the road. I use it on the body too, but I only use it as a top up for my two coats of fusso. You wont be dissapointed , self cleaning ability is great for such a easy to use product. :thumb:


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bugger, just received my first bootle of this and it also has bits floating in it, bad batch maybe?


----------



## Stu Mac (Aug 18, 2014)

rallye666 said:


> Bugger, just received my first bootle of this and it also has bits floating in it, bad batch maybe?


I just got my first bottle of this delivered this week & it has some floating bits as posted. Still to use though but I am going with theory it will be fine


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

Apparently it's due to our lower temperatures compared to Korea. 

Apparently they may dissolve at room temperature... 

Either way, apparently it doesn't effect the product at all.


----------



## rallye666 (Jan 14, 2013)

Sicskate said:


> Apparently it's due to our lower temperatures compared to Korea.
> 
> Apparently they may dissolve at room temperature...
> 
> Either way, apparently it doesn't effect the product at all.


I'll keep it indoors for a few days as I wasn't due to detail the car until Saturday.

Knew I should have gone for the Prima Hydro Max instead!


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

max1805 said:


> Ok got it! So spray Wet Coat on a wet surface and pretty much immediately rinse off with a pressure washer? I want to make sure I get it right as I've read a few posts from people who have had issues with it marking the paint and then having to re-polish.
> 
> For Winter this seems perfect. I'll see how I get on with it and decide whether I use it as standalone or not  I like the idea that I wouldn't' have to keep applying a wheel sealant too.


Yes. Light misting on a wet car then jet wash quickly. I then go round with a watering can and rinse the car and the water sheets away leaving virtually nothing to dry. But remember less is more. Light spritz.


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to trying this out. I've got it on order so should be arriving soon!


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

I thought I'd update my "bits" issue.

After 24hours stored in a sunny room, at room temperature, the bits have shrunken massively.

Here's pics of last night, compared to tonight...

Last night









Tonight


----------



## max1805 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sicskate said:


> I thought I'd update my "bits" issue.
> 
> After 24hours stored in a sunny room, at room temperature, the bits have shrunken massively.
> 
> ...


Looking much better! Hopefully my order won't have this issue, but if it does I'lk be sure to keep it at room temperature


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

You need to use quite a lot of water on these products, not just a quick rinse, need to spend some time rinsing the panels. I also like to apply a panel or 2 at a time as the product is super easy to use unless its less to dry, then its a pita to remove.

I use Hydr02 all the time all over the car as it gets in all the nooks and crannys, protecting them but it doesnt look as good as a proper LSP, thats its only downfall.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Bit of a thread revival as I was searching for Gyeon products on the forum. 

I bought another bottle of Wetcoat which I used on my E Class and my mums A1! Absolutely love the stuff. 

My E Class has Britemax Extreme Elements and two costs of Collinite applied but that was back in Autumn. Wetcoat seems to give that freshly waxed beading which I love. 

Anyone know if it affects other LSPs or just simply sits on top of them?


----------

